# Moose trip springs



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

How tight do you have yours? Can you please post a picture


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

don't have a close up pic of the trip springs,
but I can tell you what I have them set at.

I have a Craftsman cordless 19.2Volt drill that has the adjustable settings' for how tight to make something. I had it set to #4 and that seems about right for me. it will trip if I run into something solid but dosnt trip over every little thing.
I wanna say the eye bolts thread sticks out about 1/2" on the back side of the Nuts.
give or take.

sublime out.


----------

